# Brussel Sprouts



## shaggy91954 (Feb 12, 2015)

Anyone ever try smoking brussel sprouts?  I think I'm going to try to smoke some the way I oven bake them:  Extra virgin olive oil, honey, siracha sauce, salt and pepper.  They're good out of the oven so I figure smokin them will add a new dimension of flavor.


----------



## mdboatbum (Feb 13, 2015)

They are good. Your plan sounds perfect. I've tried just tossing them on the smoker whole and they came out dry, but when I've  done the same thing I've done in the oven like you said, they were delicious.


----------



## tropics (Feb 13, 2015)

Sounds good to me, I am going to try growing them this year.


----------



## themule69 (Feb 13, 2015)

It should work just fine. Smoke also makes everything better.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## thegambler19 (Mar 18, 2015)

Yes they are really good. just don't forget to put some acidity in any veggies you prefer. A little olive oil, salt and pepper would go a long long way.

cheers!













Brussel-Sprouts.JPG



__ thegambler19
__ Mar 18, 2015






I Play I Cook I Win


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 19, 2015)

Brussels are great smoked, as well as other veggies. When doing roasts place the veggies in a pan below. The drippings add great flavor.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/142338/smoker-roasted-veggies

Bacon Beer (or in this case cider) Brussels are good too

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/170968/peachy-bird-and-cider-bacon-braises-sprouts


----------



## gary s (Mar 19, 2015)

Never tried Brussels  sounds good though

Gary


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 19, 2015)

gary s said:


> Never tried Brussels  sounds good though
> 
> Gary


Here's a good cross over recipe:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/78585/bacon-wrapped-brussel-sprouts-w-q-view


----------



## napalm (Mar 27, 2015)

^^ +1 for the suggestion above^^

Bacon Wrapping them works fantastic and will help to keep the moisture in.

Toss in butter before serving too - magical.


----------

